# What in car cam you all have?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Is it a 2 in 1 dash cam with IR facing inside?

Owlcam? Blackvue?


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Is this any good:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0742J69SQ/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Springthing (Jul 1, 2019)

Unfortunately I can't justify $200+ with the money I make from rideshare.



Urbanappalachian said:


> Is this any good:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0742J69SQ/?tag=ubne0c-20


That seems to be the most popular one. It's on every thread about dash cams


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Yea, Vantrue Pro.... check Newegg.com also. Both Newegg and Amazon will have these on sale from time to time. Think I got mine for $140ish. Also need to buy a SD card for it, and if you want GPS info posted to video, that suction mount is $20.

If you drive night, you want the Pro which has infrared. Don't cheap out on the non-Pro as you won't see crap recorded inside at night.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

The VIOFO A129 was also suggested. Looking into it...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

BlackVue DR590W-2CH IR WiFi Dash Cam

https://www.blackboxmycar.com/products/blackvue-dr590w-2ch-ir?variant=8151019126839


Urbanappalachian said:


> Is this any good:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0742J69SQ/?tag=ubne0c-20


A lot of drivers like this one. The downside is there is no way to download or veiw footage without removing the card and veiw/save on another device.

That was enough to turn me off


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Vantrue N2 Pro here as well. The peace of mind and deterrent factor is easily worth $200 to me.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Vantrue N2 Pro with GPS and 128GB sd card.

Downloading via WiFi would be a cool option. Maybe they could add it to the GPS mount.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Is it a 2 in 1 dash cam with IR facing inside?
> 
> Owlcam? Blackvue?


*I use the Mirror Dash Cam, 1080P 4.3 Inch Car Camera Front and Rear Dash Cam with G-Sensor, Night Vision, Reversing Camera, Parking Monitor. It came with a 8G TF Card Included.*


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> *I use the Mirror Dash Cam, 1080P 4.3 Inch Car Camera Front and Rear Dash Cam with G-Sensor, Night Vision, Reversing Camera, Parking Monitor. It came with a 8G TF Card Included.*


WHY ARE YOU YELLING AT ME?

I have a Blackvue DR650 2CH IR with a 128G card inside. Love It.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Crosstour cr750. 

Bought on amazon for $80.00

I only drive days, so can't speak about the night vision. Seem's to work fine. Does not come with micro SD card. I would get the 64 GB card instead of 32 GB. I've heard they work in the cam, but never personally tried it.


----------



## Jacktheripx (Apr 24, 2019)

Vantrue pro here. not so great with the infra red for interior at night though but nothing out there seems to be better yet....the backseats are bad. Driver side view on the inside is ok. i'm thinking of getting some LED interior lights to light up in the back so it can view better since I mostly drive at night.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Jacktheripx said:


> I mostly drive at night.


mostly


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Is it a 2 in 1 dash cam with IR facing inside?
> 
> Owlcam? Blackvue?


There is a list on Reddit:
Taxi/Uber Cam:


Transcend DP520 ($170-200 USD)
Vantrue N2 Pro ($200 USD) - Has Battery, big negative for warmer climates.
Thinkware FA200 IRC 2CH WiFi ($200-260 USD)
BlackVue DR590W IR 2CH WiFi ($280-300 USD)
Blackvue DR650S-2CH-IR ($320-540 USD)
BlackVue DR750S-2CH IR ($400-560 USD)
BlackVue DR900S 2CH IR ($510-650 USD)


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

In my country it's illegal to have a dashcam facing into the cabin unless it's one of a list of eight taxi security cams which you can't get the footage from (police access only).

For the _outside_ of the vehicle (it's illegal to record audio too) I have a StreetGuardian SGGCX2PRO.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Kyanar said:


> In my country it's illegal to have a dashcam facing into the cabin unless it's one of a list of eight taxi security cams which you can't get the footage from (police access only).
> 
> For the _outside_ of the vehicle (it's illegal to record audio too) I have a StreetGuardian SGGCX2PRO.


Sorry about that! But to protect yourself during "those" rides, it should be legal to visually record the road ahead while at least recording the audio within the interior cabin, ya think?


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> Sorry about that! But to protect yourself during "those" rides, it should be legal to visually record the road ahead while at least recording the audio within the interior cabin, ya think?


Probably should be, but it isn't.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

estore009 said:


> There is a list on Reddit:
> Taxi/Uber Cam:
> 
> 
> ...


The Vantrue N2 pro only has a battery to save settings, it's not a rechargeable battery to run the unit.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

https://redd.it/cbrbg1 there is a post on Reddit, you should have a look at ...


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm still seeing people saying it's not justifiable to buy a dash cam with the money you make from uber. Lol. Damn.

Like how do you come to that conclusion? With that logic people shouldn't buy houses because they are over $100k.

You don't pay a recurring fee to keep the dash cam. It's a one time thing. Most are like $200 to $300. Unless you plan to drive uber more than 1 week in your whole life time, it's worth it. It's the best deterrent you can buy as an Uber driver.

I have DR650S-2CH from BlackVue since April 2017. It was $350 + hst. Around that. 

It's still working well.

To me not having a dash cam as an Uber driver is like not having a door lock for your home. You just expect people not to do anything stupid to you.

And even of they do, you'd have the full proof to help your case.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Does parking monitor require you to use an external battery or did you hardwire the setup?

I settled with the VIOFO A129 Duo IR because I got it for a steal (merchant error?). I got it for $79 when this is really $199 on Amazon.

I followed instructions on how to install but was wondering if the interior camera is supposed to be slightly slanted to the right (passenger side) and if it's not supposed to capture me, the driver?

I installed the interior cam and front cam on opposite sides of the rear view mirror as directed. The interior cam is by the driver side and the front cam by the passenger side.



Unleaded said:


> *I use the Mirror Dash Cam, 1080P 4.3 Inch Car Camera Front and Rear Dash Cam with G-Sensor, Night Vision, Reversing Camera, Parking Monitor. It came with a 8G TF Card Included.*


The interior cam of the VIOFO A129 Duo IR has LEDs...



Jacktheripx said:


> Vantrue pro here. not so great with the infra red for interior at night though but nothing out there seems to be better yet....the backseats are bad. Driver side view on the inside is ok. i'm thinking of getting some LED interior lights to light up in the back so it can view better since I mostly drive at night.


How do I find out if my new dash cam has battery? I have the VIOFO A129 Duo IR.



estore009 said:


> There is a list on Reddit:
> Taxi/Uber Cam:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn so what's the point!?



Kyanar said:


> In my country it's illegal to have a dashcam facing into the cabin unless it's one of a list of eight taxi security cams which you can't get the footage from (police access only).
> 
> For the _outside_ of the vehicle (it's illegal to record audio too) I have a StreetGuardian SGGCX2PRO.


Is this possible with my dash cam, to record only audio with the internal cam and nothing visual? Which is way more creepy?



Unleaded said:


> Sorry about that! But to protect yourself during "those" rides, it should be legal to visually record the road ahead while at least recording the audio within the interior cabin, ya think?


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Had I had an interior dash cam before, that would have helped when 3 crackheads thought they had me. Here's what happened; male and female sat on the rear, a female on the front seat. I placed my backpack on the floor by the front passenger seat. The female that sat there pretended she was digging through her purse (this was around 4 a.m. so it's dark). The rear passengers was busy conversing random jibberish as if to create background noise distraction. After I had dropped them off at the motel, I grabbed my backpack and it felt very light. The zippers were unzipped. I just knew I had been jacked. My old phone and tablets and medication had been stolen. I called the cops, fortunately they came quick and got it all settled. It was treated as if it was shoplifting. In other words no charges were ever filed. I got my things returned to me. The motel I had dropped them off was more likely just a getaway point. The 3 perpetrators were still loitering around outside of the motel when the cops got there. They probably thought I didn't pay any mind to my backpack and they were most likely waiting for another lyft or uber driver to pick them up from that motel location to go to another location.



imsam said:


> I'm still seeing people saying it's not justifiable to buy a dash cam with the money you make from uber. Lol. Damn.
> 
> Like how do you come to that conclusion? With that logic people shouldn't buy houses because they are over $100k.
> 
> ...


Anyway, is it easy to hardwire a dash cam?


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Anyway, is it easy to hardwire a dash cam?


Yes. I've never hardwired a dash cam before doing this. And I was able to do it in about 30 mins or less, depending on how well you study it first.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Another +1 for Vantrue N2 Pro.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Kyanar said:


> In my country it's illegal to have a dashcam facing into the cabin unless it's one of a list of eight taxi security cams which you can't get the footage from (police access only).
> 
> For the _outside_ of the vehicle (it's illegal to record audio too) I have a StreetGuardian SGGCX2PRO.


Mate I'm also from Australia, it's probably illegal in Queensland not the whole country. I'm from Perth btw, no problem using dashcam with dual camera and audio recording.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

I use the Owl, has great interior view at night too.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

oleole20 said:


> Mate I'm also from Australia, it's probably illegal in Queensland not the whole country. I'm from Perth btw, no problem using dashcam with dual camera and audio recording.


You can potentially get in trouble for audio recording - most states make it illegal to record audio for conversations you aren't a part of.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Kyanar said:


> You can potentially get in trouble for audio recording - most states make it illegal to record audio for conversations you aren't a part of.


Not if you have this sign in your car:








I took a dashcam footage to a police staion to file a complain regarding a pax verbally threatening me and racially abuse me. The officer never questioned me regarding the legality of my dashcam with audio.

You should go to the Australian forum or visit each state forum, you may learn something.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

oleole20 said:


> Not if you have this sign in your car:
> 
> I took a dashcam footage to a police staion to file a complain regarding a pax verbally threatening me and racially abuse me. The officer never questioned me regarding the legality of my dashcam with audio.
> 
> You should go to the Australian forum or visit each state forum, you may learn something.


I use the word "potentially" for a reason. Some states allow you to essentially "contract out" of the law by having a sticker. Mine does not, nor does Victoria (or so I'm told). Your kilometres may vary.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Kyanar said:


> I use the word "potentially" for a reason. Some states allow you to essentially "contract out" of the law by having a sticker. Mine does not, nor does Victoria (or so I'm told). Your kilometres may vary.





Kyanar said:


> In my country it's illegal to have a dashcam facing into the cabin unless it's one of a list of eight taxi security cams which you can't get the footage from (police access only).
> 
> For the _outside_ of the vehicle (it's illegal to record audio too)


This was the bold statement you made earlier. Do your research before *spewing* BS on something you don't know.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

oleole20 said:


> This was the bold statement you made earlier. Do your research before *spewing* BS on something you don't know.


Are you always this much of a dick online?


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Kyanar said:


> Are you always this much of a dick online?


ONLY towards uneducated people like you that like to spew BS. Judging by your posts, you clearly don't have a clue regarding specific law in your state or country.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

In Georgia one party consent. So if you step into my vehicle, you are recorded.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Not sure what's going on here but it seems my dash cam is interfering with my phone ever since I installed the internal cam. Anyone here had this problem before?

Issues I'm having are awkward gps function and it's not even moving then phone would shut off. I hope the phone is not the problem here.

It can't be the app because both Lyft and Uber have been acting strange lately, it's usually one or the other so I figured that the dash cam may have something to do with these issues I'm having. I might need to get a phone holder for the car vent instead of attaching it on the windshield close to the dash cam. Any suggestions?


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Anyway, does the internal dash cam stay on and record at all times so that way in case a customer becomes unruly, I won't have to reach to press a button? Is this how it works?

Also, my front dash cam don't have a light on the front like my old dash cam did; will this not capture video at night clearly or what?


----------

